

Bootsy: Framework For Project Managers - gilles_bertaux
http://gillesbertaux.com/bootsy/

======
Cynddl
Hi Gilles, could you put the files directly into (at least) one branch? And
then, why not one branch per language (Ruby/PHP/…)?

It would be easier to see the files directly with Github. And Github can
manage releases directly from the git repository.

~~~
gilles_bertaux
Yes that is a good idea, actually I already tried to create branches per topic
(design, dev, etc.) and push all the folders into the repo. But Github does
not show empty folders. I had to put a .txt file in each one in order for them
to appear...

~~~
nirajd
.gitkeep

~~~
gilles_bertaux
Thx, exactly what I was looking for

------
senthilnayagam
folder structure does make sense, but default rails, php, bootstrap code, 960
grid psd's are not required, as most of the framework generate that code,

maybe if you still insist a txt document with comments for
downloading/installing/generating the project would be more than adequate

also a 'old' folder inside each folder is redundant if we assume people would
be using a version control system like git/hg

~~~
gilles_bertaux
Thx ! Nice to get some feedback, maybe you can open an issue on github so
everybody can discuss it ? I'll make some changes on the next version based on
your feedbacks.

